# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Millenium Tres [Incat 062]

## giorgos_249

*Ο πύραυλος της ισπανικής acciona transmediterenea που ναυπηγήθηκε στην Incat το 2005. Μπορεί και πιάνει άνετα και ταχύτητες 45 κόμβων και έχει δυνατότητα μεταφοράς 900 ατόμων και 350 οχημάτων*
*GA plans: http://www.incat.com.au/domino/incat...df?OpenElement*

*Παραθέτω τρεις φωτογραφίες οι οποίες προέρχονται από το site της Incat*
*These 3 photos belong to the site:* *www.incat.com.au*

*23.jpg*

*Βέβαια από πλευράς ομορφιάς πρύμα δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο, το χαισπιντ 6 είναι πάρα πολύ ανώτερό του σε εμφάνιση τουλάχιστον.*

*234.jpg*

*Το εσωτερικό του όμως είναι όλα τα λεφτά.* 

*Η γέφυρα του βάπορα:*

*235.jpg*

*Φωτογραφίες από το εσωτερικό του μπορείτε να δείτε εδώ:*

*http://www.incat.com.au/domino/incat/incatweb.nsf/0/C4B4B38F404915ACCA2571A9001EC6D6?OpenDocument&hull  ="062**"*

*Το πλοίο ολοκληρώθηκε στις 1/09/2006 και εκτελεί το δρομολόγιο Melilla - Malaga / Almeria πάντα σύμφωνα με το site της incat.* 

*Στον Εφοπλιστή, στη σελίδα 17 αναφέρει πως η hellenic seaways εξετάζει την αγορά του. Μακάρι να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο γιατί θα είναι μια μεγάλη απόκτηση για τα δεδομένα της ελληνικής ακτοπλοίας.*

*Όμοια με αυτό και με το χαισπιντ 6 ταχύπλοα incat ήθελε κάποτε να ναυπηγήσει η MCM LINES για τη γραμμή Ραφήνα Λήμνο Αλεξανδρούπολη και Λαύριο- Τσεσμέ εδώ και πολλά χρόνια αλλά τελικά δεν έγινε κάτι τέτοιο δυστυχώς.*

----------

